# What is a war hero?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> AMES, Iowa - Republican presidential candidate Donald Trump slammed Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.), a decorated Vietnam War veteran, on Saturday by saying McCain was not a war hero because he was captured by the North Vietnamese.
> 
> "He's not a war hero," Trump said. Sarcastically, Trump quipped, "He's a war hero because he was captured." Then, he added, "I like people that weren't captured."


This may bring memories back for the real old guys. I suppose the new metrosexual generation may find this offensive. I say it may bring back memories, memories of George Patton. I have heard different versions, but it's something like this: a hero isn't someone who dies for his country, a hero is someone who makes the other poor bas*&^ard die for his country. I keep seeing more politically correct versions, but this is the way I remember it.

So Trump does have a point. Whatever McCain was he certainly isn't a hero today. Today he is a sell out artist.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

If there ever was or is a here IMO John McCain is one!
Shot down, spent 4-5 years being starved and tortured in a Hanoi Prison Camp whe he easily not only Could have got a deferral from service, but could have been released early because of his fathers pull! He refused early release to stay with his men and undergo further torture, starvation, etc! He could have wimped out with multiple deferrals like Cheney and that total arrogant A Hole Trump!!!!!!i'll agree to disagree with anypne on anything, but not this!!!!! Calling a guy like John a non hero/ coward is fighting words! Bruce, what you self style crazy Conservayosm has fried your brain!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

He did act with integrity, but I sort of look at hero like Patton did. Today we think differently. Today we see sacrifice as that which makes a hero. I suppose I would agree with that, but from the spectrum of war that is not a hero. Maybe I see both sides of this debate. Whatever McCain was he isn't today. Today he is a backstabbing sell out artist.

Some people are totally bad people as crazy teenagers, then become responsible adults later in life. McCain has this backwards. I guess I will not debate if McCain was a hero, but I have no problem with Trumps view either. Let them duke it out.

Sergeant York was Patton's type hero.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Seems to me quite a few of our politicians escaped the Vietnam War because of the pull by Rich parents, etc. I had forgotten George W. Who was in th National Air Guard but rarely even showed up when he was supposed to. 
And John Kerry, with his supposed , probably trumped up ( no pun) Purple Heart. At least he showed up, but was probably thinking of his lifelong political plans and probably sll inflicted his Purple Heart for future use when running for office!
Quite a few more politicians are like this. Guys like this from EITHER party make me sick! 
Bob Dole, wounded and crippled for life, and Grorge H W Bush who was shot down on ?? Jima luckily rescued by an American Sub! 
But Trump is the lowest of the low! And I have ZERO respect for anyone praising that guy ( I try to not call names, but with Trump lots of names come to mind) maybe Trump and uou will call these guys Non Heros because george wasted govt property (a TBM) and Dole got himself shot and waste all kinds of personnel rescuing him and the VA paying for his medical bills post war, etc. 
guys like you,Plainsman make me Ill!

Face it, Plainsman, the only reason you don't recognize John McCain as a Hero is simply because he disagrees with some of your ridiculous narrow minded self described Conservatism! Talk about being the classic narrow minded tunnel visioned " Conservative" the GOP is far to full of! You,are the posterboy,,and IMHO guys like you will totally destroy the party! The only people who JJump for joy about Trump are the Democrats! Go ahead, destroy the party! Sometimes I think you and Trump are so NUTTY that I wouldn't be surprised guys like you,are really closet Democrats, doing everything you possibly can to destroy the GOP! 
Not a hero....GOOD GRIEF!!!!!!!!!!!! Bruce, you get nuttier every day! I suppose you'll read in your church bulletin that McCain is a lying back stabbing traitor! Figures....that's where you must get your " up to,date" medical information!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry for the rant This topic pisse me off so bad I can barely type!!!!!! I'm out of here! how do I unsubscribe?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

HH I took you for a guy who wouldn't loose his cool. I respect McCain for his past, but certainly not today. I mourn and appreciate those who have made sacrifices for the nation and the rest of us. I guess I just look at guys like Sergeant York as a hero more than ------- well I guess both are heroes, but different kinds.


----------

